# Se fossi arrivato prima, non perdevi il treno



## Hade

Ciao a tutti, 

Un manuale d'italiano dice:

_Nel periodo ipotetico del terzo grado, è possibile utilizzare l'imperfetto indicativo sia nella protasi sia nell'apodosi.

_Il libro, però, dà solo un esempio nel quale il congiuntivo trapassato (quindi la protasi) è stato sostituto dall'imperfetto indicativo:

_Se arrivavi prima, non avresti perso il treno._

Anzi, voglio sapere se è possibile una situazione contraria: il congiuntivo trapassato nella protasi e l'imperfetto indicativo nell'apodosi:

_Se fossi arrivato prima, non perdevi il treno_.

Non si tratta della lingua ufficiale, ma del registro colloquiale; so che le frasi sopra possono sembrare non orecchiabili, ma figuriamoci; sono le strutture che si utilizzano veramente, ogni giorno, per strada, il che è importante. 

Come la vedete?


----------



## bearded

Ciao
La frase colloquiale è: _Se arrivavi prima, non perdevi il treno._
La frase standard è_: Se fossi arrivato prima, non avresti perso il treno._

Le frasi citate, in cui solo la protasi o solo l'apodosi è colloquiale, si usano entrambe ma non suonano troppo bene al (mio) orecchio. Comunque sì, in questo brutto registro ''misto'' sono possibili tutte e due le 'situazioni'.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hade said:


> sono le strutture che si utilizzano veramente, ogni giorno, per strada, il che è importante.


Non ne sarei così sicuro.
Chi sa parlare italiano correttamente lo fa in tutte le situazioni, non decide di sbagliare i tempi verbali di proposito solo perchè si tratta di una situazione informale.
Può decidere di farlo in situazioni particolari, ma non regolarmente.
Ciò detto, io non mescolerei mai i tempi come hai fatto tu, ma seguirei l'esempio di bearded

La frase colloquiale è: _Se arrivavi prima, non perdevi il treno._
La frase standard è_: Se fossi arrivato prima, non avresti perso il treno._


----------



## Starless74

Hade said:


> Anzi, voglio sapere se è possibile una situazione contraria: il congiuntivo trapassato nella protasi e l'imperfetto indicativo nell'apodosi:
> _Se fossi arrivato prima, non perdevi il treno_.


Sinceramente, quest'ultima la vedo una combinazione improbabile anche nel quotidiano. Ma potrebbe essere solo una mia percezione soggettiva.
A quel punto, preferisco indicativo-indicativo: _se arrivavi prima, non perdevi il treno_.

[ incrociata con bearded e Paulfromitaly ]


----------



## Hade

Ho preso però un altro libro di grammatica il quale dice che si può dire:

Se l'avesse detto prima, non venivo.

Ma menziona anche se:
"Sono le soluzioni che vengono spesso criticate dai libri di grammatica ma utilizzate spesso nella lingua parlata" 

Che ne dite? :/


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se ci tieni proprio a non usare la consecutio temporum correttamente, allora è perfetto.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Hade said:


> Ho preso però un altro libro di grammatica il quale dice che si può dire:
> 
> Se l'avesse detto prima, non venivo.
> 
> Ma menziona anche se:
> "Sono le soluzioni che vengono spesso criticate dai libri di grammatica ma utilizzate spesso nella lingua parlata"
> 
> Che ne dite? :/


Non posso che accodarmi agli altri; per me va benissimo la formula standard congiuntivo-condizionale o al massimo il doppio indicativo. Le formule miste mi sembrano "colloquialismi" inventati a tavolino.


----------



## Hade

Quindi le frasi sono uguali, anche considerando il parlato (che è forse meno corretto):
1. se foste arrivati prima, non avreste perso il treno
2. se foste arrivati prima, non perdevate il treno
3. se arrivavate prima, non avreste perso il treno
4. se arrivavate prima, non perdevate il treno

Fatemi sapere 🙄


----------



## Starless74

Hade said:


> Quindi le frasi sono uguali, anche considerando il parlato (che è forse meno corretto):


Che intendi per "sono uguali"? 🤔
Mi pare che le altre risposte abbiano già chiarito qual è la frase standard (1.), qual è la "colloquiale" (4.)
e che le altre due "miste" 2. e 3. (almeno finora) non trovano molto favore.


----------



## Hade

Uguali, cioè verrebbero utilizzate con la stessa frequenza. Comunqe ho preso un altro libro di grammatica e non menziona congiuntivo trapassato + imperfetto come possibile da utilizzare:



Saranno le uniche possibilità? Non si direbbe mai "se mi avessi avvertito, ti aspettavo"?


----------



## lorenzos

Hade said:


> Non si direbbe mai "se mi avessi avvertito, ti aspettavo"?


No, non si derebbe perché, nel parlare comune, "se mi avessi avvertito" fa parte ormai, quasi, di una lingua "dotta": è molto difficile che chi lo usa scada poi nell'indicativo.
- Anche la prima forma mi sembra (molto) poco usata.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Anche la prima forma mi sembra (molto) poco usata.


_Se foste arrivati prima non avreste perso il treno._
A me sembra una frase normalissima.


----------



## lorenzos

Certo, Bearded, ma rispondevo al messaggio precedente con le  tre forme riportate dal testo di grammatica: "_Se mi avvertivi, ti avrei aspettato_", come già ampiamente detto, non mi sembra usato se non in "_colloquialismi" inventati a tavolino_" (cit. Pietruzzo).


----------



## bearded

Ah, hai ragione. Io mi riferivo al #8.


lorenzos said:


> non mi sembra usato se non in "_colloquialismi" inventati a tavolino_" (cit. Pietruzzo).


Concordo.


----------



## Hade

Hade said:


> 1. se foste arrivati prima, non avreste perso il treno
> 2. se foste arrivati prima, non perdevate il treno
> 3. se arrivavate prima, non avreste perso il treno
> 4. se arrivavate prima, non perdevate il treno



Quindi tutte le frasi sono molto colloquiali? Ma è che sono sgrammaticature abbastanza diffuse in tutt'Italia? I libri di grammatica non sbagliano - sia il condizionale o il congiuntivo viene sostituito dall'imperfetto, o forse se li sostituiamo, possiamo sostituire solo entrambe le parti della frase?


----------



## Starless74

Posto che la sola regola è quella della lingua standard, il buon senso mi dice:
1) mi attengo allo standard, oppure
2) se voglio suonare "colloquiale" (specie nello scritto), a quel punto scelgo la sgrammaticatura indicativo+indicativo, senza mescolare il "dotto" e il "non-dotto", come giustamente sottolineato da Pietruzzo in _#7_ e Lorenzos in _#11_.


----------



## Hade

Treccani però dice che:

_Si può avere inoltre un periodo ipotetico misto, quando nella protasi il verbo è al congiuntivo e nell’apodosi all’indicativo, o nella protasi all’indicativo e nell’apodosi al condizionale. Si tratta di uso comune nel parlato, ma da evitare nell’uso scritto

Se ce lo avessero detto prima, non venivamo

Se lo sapevamo, non saremmo venuti_

Sarà un altro tipo del periodo ipotetico?


----------



## Starless74

Di fronte a Treccani, mi arrendo.


----------



## King Crimson

Hade said:


> Si tratta di uso comune nel parlato



Sarei francamente curioso di sapere da quale fonte Treccani ha attinto questa convinzione. Per quel che vale il campione espresso dai madrelingua in questa discussione mi sembra che la conclusione punti in direzione opposta (tu quoque Treccani).


----------



## lorenzos

Dev'esere un uso comune da qualche parte che io non so.  A me pare di non aver mai inteso qualcosa come:
- _Se arrivasse in macchina, gli chiediamo un passaggio.
- Se avesse giocato Ronaldo, guardavo la partita._
oppure:
- _Se non lo trovavo dal ferramenta, sarei andato al Brico.
- Se sapevo che c'era il cliente,_ mi sarei messo la cravatta,
Sembra però che mi sbagli  , cercherò di stare più attento.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> da qualche parte che io non so


Più che da qualche parte, io direi presso persone che parlano un italiano 'sgangherato'.
Comunque io ho cessato di provare per Treccani un 'timore reverenziale' da quando ho scoperto che qualche volta va soggetto a errori o contraddizioni. Ad es. #20, 21, 22 Starci lontano (una volta è arrivato prima l'uovo, un'altra volta la gallina).*

* per gli stranieri: riferimento a un indovinello italiano scherzoso: È nato prima l'uovo o la gallina?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> direi presso persone che parlano un italiano 'sgangherato'.


Appunto, e qualcuno sembra aver deciso di voler imparare a parlare in quel modo.


----------



## lorenzos

Nessun risultato trovato per "*avessi saputo non ci andavo*".
4 risultati (ma ne mostra uno solo) per "*sapevo non ci sarei andato*"
38 risultati per "*avessi saputo non ci sarei andato*"
34 risultati per "*sapevo non ci andavo*"
Molto interessante e forse curioso e inaspettato: il migliore risultato per la forma corretta!


----------

